# 

## marcin.s44

Witam
Niestety pomimo usilnych prób nie udało mi się znaleźć odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytania, dlatego postanowiłem napisać ten post.

Jak w temacie, chciałbym wykonać drenaż opaskowy domu niepodpiwniczonego, 13m x 15 m.
Dla lepszego zrozumienia zrobiłem rysunek:
[/URL]

Rzut fundamentu tarasu:
[IMG][URL=http://img2.imageshack.us/i/rzutfundamentutarasu.png/]

Przekrój:
[IMG][/IMG]

1. nigdzie nie znalazłem podpowiedzi jak należy poprowadzić drenaż przy tarasie. Czy wykonać go jak w wersji nr 1 (wzdłuż fundamentu budynku, pod tarasem), czy wzdłuż fundamentu tarasu? Jeśli pod tarasem to czy muszę go w jakiś dodatkowy sposób zabezpieczyć, tzn. na całej długości pod tarasem włożyć drenaż do rury PCV? Ale to będzie wiązało się z brakiem odprowadzenia wody na tym odcinku...

2. jak poprowadzić spadek od frontowej strony domu? Myślałem o poprowadzeniu drenażu od studzienki kontrolnej 2 do studznieki  1 i dalej, ale musiałbym rozłożyć spadek na trzy ściany (ok. 45m), to trochę dużo. Czy lepszym rozwiązaniem jest poprowadzenie drenażu od studzienki 1 do studzienki 2?

Dziękuje wszystkim za podpowiedzi

----------


## MORHOT

Jak wygląda ten fundament tarasu? Połączony z ławami domu czy nie?
Jeśli nie, to drenaz pod tarasem.
Jeśli idzie o spadki, to zdecydowanie podziel to po równo, czyli najwyższym punktem powinna byc studzienka 1, najniższym ta po przekatnej do niej... Jest to razem 28 metrów, więc ze spadkiem wyjdziesz... pilnuj tylko, żeby nie porobić "dolinek" układając rurę drenarską, bo będzie tam stać woda.

----------


## marcin.s44

W pierwszym poście dodałem rzut fundamentu tarasu. Wydaje mi się, że fundament tarasu nie jest połączony z ławami fundamentu domu (lewy narożnik).

----------


## MORHOT

eeee... wydaje ci się, czyli nie widziałeś jak Ci dom budowali??
Zasadniczo z rysunku wygląda, że to raczej zwykły murek betonowy, ale różnie mogli to wykonać spece. Drenaż ma odwadniać ławę, więc po ławie go zrób. pamiętaj o geowłókninie, i obsypce żwirowej, najlepiej z 50 cm do góry.
Główną studzienkę zbiorczą (tą odsuniętą od ław) zrób sobie z 50 cm poniżej poziomu ław, wtedy możesz do niej odprowadzić również deszczówkę z podwórka i z rynien, oczywiście OSOBNYMI rurami, a nie wpuszczając ją w drenaż!

----------


## marcin.s44

W pierwszym poście dodałem jeszcze przekrój. Jak widać taras jest na fundamencie i nie jest bezpośrednio połączony z fundamentem domu.
Taras nie jest jeszcze wykonany. Zdecydowałem się go zrobić na końcu, po wykonaniu stanu surowego otwartego budynku.
Jestem bardziej zdecydowany położenie drenażu przy fundamencie budynku ale nie wiem czy ze względu na taras musi być w jakiś dodatkowy sposób zabezpieczony..

----------


## Wojtek_Woźniak

A po co chcesz robić drenaż skoro nie masz podpiwniczenia? DObrze zaizolowany fundament może stać w wodzie, o ile poziom wód gruntowych jest w miare stały.

----------

